# Different reactions to different types of insoluble fibre



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I find that when I have high amounts of insoluble fibre my D gets worse. I was wondering whether there were differences between insoluble fibre from grain, from fruit etc and if so whether my bad reaction could be specific to a particular food group (rather than to fibre in general)?


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, you can react to certain foods more than others.

There are a lot of variables such as serving size, the amount of insoluble fiber, what else you are eating with it, etc.

If you suspicion there is a particular food group you are reacting worse to, you may want to try eliminating it for awhile and then reintroducing to see how you react.

There may be more than one food group that you are reacting to, and you may be able to tolerate some foods in smaller amounts. It is just a balancing act and you just have to figure out what works for you personally.

I did the Low FODMAP elimination diet then reintroduced each high FODMAP "food group" separately. I never realized before how much portions and time of day had to do with what I can and can not eat.


----------

